

Completely remove app ops activity. - caberus
https://android.googlesource.com/platform/packages/apps/Settings/+/ca1b7458244191214172009d21eae2d04b6992f9

======
caberus
first time i heard about this, i thought that it was a great feature, but it
is not available in KitKat. Google simply says "I'm god here"

